# Something is bzzzzing in the air.......



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I don't know if it's all this dag on snow......:noidea:

I don't know if it's because LAS is over and really for me....other then a few local shoots.....indoors is OVA :chortle:

could it be the added intrigue of ARCHER'S MARK :thumb:

or could it be that I am dying to shoot these new Premier bars outside   I think that it's mostly that :wink:

Or could it be that something has changed also......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah Bowgod......no this isn't a call out or anything :wink:

But he's.......back......


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

it's ARCHER'S MARK! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oh but wait......

There's more


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

them is some bad AZZ lookin strings!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Really looking forward to this one  I wanted a new one last year and couldn't decide....well I made my choice


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw blue in the strings so it ain't the bow we talked about earlier this week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Heck while I was at LAS I even got a new arrow carrier  

I learned how much stuff you can stuff into an Angel.... one less thing then I should have put in there :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I saw blue in the strings so it ain't the bow we talked about earlier this week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


nope.....that was one that I was trying to buy off mdbowhunter this past fall :wink:

This is the rebirth of the bow I had at LAS


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and don't be bit-in' my style either......:boxing:

:dj: :darkbeer: :dj:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Did someone get their taxes back already?...lol
Looks like you've put down some serious cast lately!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh but wait......
> 
> There's more


It looks to me like you put your control cable up-side down. If not, then that is a seriously short serving.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

3dshooter80 said:


> It looks to me like you put your control cable up-side down. If not, then that is a seriously short serving.


That's plenty for a spiral cam 

BoHo - you're a tease.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey B' Ho try flipin that control cable around the top is short and I would bet money that the bottom is WAY to long:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3dshooter80 said:


> It looks to me like you put your control cable up-side down. If not, then that is a seriously short serving.


I already fixed it :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hey B' Ho try flipin that control cable around the top is short and I would bet money that the bottom is WAY to long:wink:


That text was after I flipped it.....I had already done it when I posted the pic :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> Did someone get their taxes back already?...lol
> Looks like you've put down some serious cast lately!


Nope....and nope.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh yeah Bowgod......no this isn't a call out or anything :wink:
> 
> But he's.......back......


ATTA BOY good to see you finally got some proper cams on that beast. Old ultramag better start looking for a longer stick before he goes trying to poke at the nest anymore. If not he's liable to get really hurt (I mean REALLY hurt)


No need for any calling out between you, and I anytime in the near future. Sure we will match wits again one day, but like I have said 100 times now Bowgod has decided to take a step back, and firgure out the game or better yet his game. I'll take another poke one of these days but for now I have more important things to focus on other than trying to keep my foot out of my mouth. I'm hell bent on putting together some sort of consistency this season, and to do that I really need to put all my focus on myself instead of getting caught up in everyone else's chit.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good Hornet:set1_applaud:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

What is it, a laundry rack? Kind of spendy to hold laundry off the floor.. :tongue:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Is that the new Doinker Fatty on that bow? Looks good!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> What is it, a laundry rack? Kind of spendy to hold laundry off the floor.. :tongue:


:chortle: no that's what the old limbs will now be


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JPE said:


> Is that the new Doinker Fatty on that bow? Looks good!


:chortle: I got over using fat rods when I put my old X10s down :wink:

Now the only fatties I use are arrows indoors :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> ATTA BOY good to see you finally got some proper cams on that beast. Old ultramag better start looking for a longer stick before he goes trying to poke at the nest anymore. If not he's liable to get really hurt (I mean REALLY hurt)
> 
> 
> No need for any calling out between you, and I anytime in the near future. Sure we will match wits again one day, but like I have said 100 times now Bowgod has decided to take a step back, and firgure out the game or better yet his game. I'll take another poke one of these days but for now I have more important things to focus on other than trying to keep my foot out of my mouth. I'm hell bent on putting together some sort of consistency this season, and to do that I really need to put all my focus on myself instead of getting caught up in everyone else's chit.


I know that....but I wanted you to know it was finally back. :wink:

Man does this thing feel gooood....it is gonna take me a few to get used to spirals again since it has been a good 3 years or so since I shot them at all....and about 5 since I really spent any real time with them  

But man I remember why I love them already 

The 3" reduction is a blessing....but man does this thing feel short now :chortle: 
The worse part of the switch over is that now I have to start the ENTIRE stab tuning process over again  wow what a difference going from 40" to 37" makes. But it shouldn't be that bad. :wink:

I don't know if he is gonna be able to find a stick long enough though....

Anybody wanna buy a set of C2s


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

The Brown Hornet, up to his Hoyt trickery and smack talkin' again...

What kind of speed does that horse generate with the 2000s and spirals?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> The Brown Hornet, up to his Hoyt trickery and smack talkin' again...
> 
> What kind of speed does that horse generate with the 2000s and spirals?


There is no smack talk in there....and no trickery. The switch just finally happened. 

I don't know...this isn't 3D I don't care how fast it is....enough to not be slow but still under the speed limit....

My old Pro Tecs used to do around 290 with an arrow about 15 grains lighter though. :wink:

and since it was over 270 with 3000s and C2s....I should be in the 280s some place I reckon


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no smack talk in there....and no trickery. The switch just finally happened.
> 
> I don't know...this isn't 3D I don't care how fast it is....enough to not be slow but still under the speed limit....
> 
> ...


Holy crap! :doh:

When I was shooting the Phantom for field archery, it was shooting 235!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Holy crap! :doh:
> 
> When I was shooting the Phantom for field archery, it was shooting 235!


That's one reason I had issues with the Mystic. It was rated in the 315-320. I was getting around 250-255 from it....the PE I shot last year was rated 15 fps slower...had almost 1.5" more of bh and shot the same arrow at 270+ :doh:

I think my 2314s with 180 up front are doing about 235 fps :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm really looming forward to gettng some Spirals on my UE XT3000. Gonna wait until after the State indoor at the end of the month. Shooting it to good to change it now but it will be changed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know that....but I wanted you to know it was finally back. :wink:
> 
> Man does this thing feel gooood....it is gonna take me a few to get used to spirals again since it has been a good 3 years or so since I shot them at all....and about 5 since I really spent any real time with them
> 
> ...



Yeah I tried the switch in the opposite direction last year, and it sucked. I went to 3000's, and cam 1/2 for about a day. just didn't suit me at all.

Could this be the last piece of the 540's puzzle for you??? Guess we'll have to wait, and see. I'll give you until the Hill before you start agreeing with my stance on the C2 cams. I guess they were OK if you didn't have a choice, but they were far, far from a suitable spiral replacement. I always hated them, thought they felt awful, but some of that could have been because I was harboring so much resentment toward that cam. I blamed the C2's for the discontinuation of the spirals. But it sure didn't take Hoyt too long to realize the mistake they had made lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No the last piece of the 540 puzzle is to stop doing stupid stuff....I should have shot a 540 a couple times last year. Sat and Sun at Nats even then on Sun at States. 

As for the cams.....well yes and no the C2 replaced spirals but....it isn't the cams fault :chortle: I actually really like the C2. It is a very good cam. Great wall....not spiral hard but much better then the cam.5 :wink: it is a very smooth and easy drawing cam with decent speed. Just too much valley for my taste 

I don't need until the Hill to fall in love with spirals or forget about the C2. I have been wanting spirals since I got this bow. I just didn't want to switch limbs and then really wish I had gone with the other limb length. But I won't be agreeing with your stance. I like the C2 just like spirals better. 

Heck I bet more people would be happy with C2s over the cam.5


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No the last piece of the 540 puzzle is to stop doing stupid stuff....I should have shot a 540 a couple times last year. Sat and Sun at Nats even then on Sun at States.
> 
> As for the cams.....well yes and no the C2 replaced spirals but....it isn't the cams fault :chortle: I actually really like the C2. It is a very good cam. Great wall....not spiral hard but much better then the cam.5 :wink: it is a very smooth and easy drawing cam with decent speed. Just too much valley for my taste
> 
> ...



Your probably right with that last statement, but still to me the C2's sucked. Too much valley, I didn't mind the wall on them, but the valley felt like chit. But then again I never had them on one of my own bows to get to tweak them to my liking the only ones I ever shot were on other people's bows, and I hated them. But in my head they were trying to replace the spirals, and you know darn well I wouldn't let go of that. How many times did you call me an idiot for publicly begging for the return of the spirals? You said I was nuts, to let it go, and that they would never do it.
I love the spirals, I can not even imagine shooting any other cam. I've played around with a bunch of newer bows from various manufactures, every other cam system I have drawn has felt like crap. Just too much valley.

Shoot those spirals for a year then go back, and shoot a C2 somewhere, and see if you still feel the same way. You moved to the C2's from martin cams of course they felt good, but your shooting a real cam again. Give it a year, and draw a C2, and you will see/feel what I mean. I didn't feel hardly any difference in the C2's over the Cam 1/2 plus


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Your probably right with that last statement, but still to me the C2's sucked. Too much valley, I didn't mind the wall on them, but the valley felt like chit. But then again I never had them on one of my own bows to get to tweak them to my liking the only ones I ever shot were on other people's bows, and I hated them. But in my head they were trying to replace the spirals, and you know darn well I wouldn't let go of that. How many times did you call me an idiot for publicly begging for the return of the spirals? You said I was nuts, to let it go, and that they would never do it.
> I love the spirals, I can not even imagine shooting any other cam. I've played around with a bunch of newer bows from various manufactures, every other cam system I have drawn has felt like crap. Just too much valley.
> 
> Shoot those spirals for a year then go back, and shoot a C2 somewhere, and see if you still feel the same way. You moved to the C2's from martin cams of course they felt good, but your shooting a real cam again. Give it a year, and draw a C2, and you will see/feel what I mean. I didn't feel hardly any difference in the C2's over the Cam 1/2 plus



I still can't believe they brought them back.....I really figured they would do like they always do and just redesign them a touch and call em something else :wink:

You act like I never shot spirals......settle down. I actually have shot spirals from the time they came out until 2007 when they dropped them. The first year they were out I ordered one of the first Pro Tecs from the custom shop with spirals. That's all I shot until they dropped them. 

I have shot them since then also....just not on my bow.....:wink:

There is a big difference between the cam 1/2 and C2s.....C2s are smoother.....valley is a little different also since the cams are actually smaller per draw length size because they are draw specific. 

If I needed to shoot these cams for a year to tell the difference then I wouldn't have switched in the first place......you must not have really listened to any of my cam discussions when we were around each other :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still can't believe they brought them back.....I really figured they would do like they always do and just redesign them a touch and call em something else :wink:
> 
> You act like I never shot spirals......settle down. I actually have shot spirals from the time they came out until 2007 when they dropped them. The first year they were out I ordered one of the first Pro Tecs from the custom shop with spirals. That's all I shot until they dropped them.
> 
> ...



Lol I've listened to you, this is just another case of my point not being explained by my words. I know you shot the spirals before you went to Martin. I know you liked the C2's, but didn't like them as much as the spirals. I know you can feel the difference. None of that has anything to do with my point. What I am trying to explain is the reason I felt the way I did about the C2's. Unlike you I was shooting spirals exclusively at the time of trying the C2's and had been for a couple of years. So to me the C2's (wich at the time were supposed to be the spiral cam replacement) felt like crap.
Now had I not been shooting spirals at the time I may have found them a good cam. All I am saying is get used to shooting the spirals again, then try shooting a round with the C2's you'll understand. Yes you shot the spirals in the past, but you did not switch straight from spirals to C2's so the C2's probably felt pretty nice. 

Either way I'm done arguing. We are both on the same page, I just can't get my point to come out right, I'm basically saying the same thing as you, the only difference is I never felt the C2's were a suitable replacement cam, but then again I still had spirals on my bow, and wasn't trying to replace them.

Anyway the bow looks freakin sweet, glad your stuff finally came in, and you got it set up the way you wanted. I know you talked about it all last summer.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Are in order for Bowgod! He shot his first 300 round last week in leagues! The man is getting his game on, he aint just blowing smoke!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Are in order for Bowgod! He shot his first 300 round last week in leagues! The man is getting his game on, he aint just blowing smoke!


Thanks Jay, like I said it's time for me to focus on my own game, and not everyone else's. I'm sick, and tired of being mediocre. I may never be great, but I know I can be good, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

a littl':thumbs_up:thumbs_up snowbound-time and bang.... out comes a 300

....nice going BG !!...:darkbeer:

nice looking rig there BH....and ahhhh scuse me... but that extra decal looks

mighty fine.....:wink:....now i wonder if my fav-5 will get me 

connected?....:zip:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> nope.....that was one that I was trying to buy off mdbowhunter this past fall :wink:
> 
> This is the rebirth of the bow I had at LAS


See...I did you a *BIG* favor. I knew you wouldn't like the Cam & 1/2 on that bow.  Hornet and Spirals...they just belong together. :wink: 

Good luck with the updated shooting machine there buddy.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BowGod. You've got the worst stance in the history of archery. 

Ain't no on ever agree that it's any good!

:chortle:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

when i read the thread title, i thought he had a mosquito farm goin as his secret weapon:rofl:, turns out he was talkin about some bow setup for something that's 3months away.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> BowGod. You've got the worst stance in the history of archery.
> 
> Ain't no on ever agree that it's any good!
> 
> :chortle:


Back off there syrup sucker. I have reasons for standing the way I do. Just because it isn't text book doesn't mean that it isn't serving a purpose. That purpose may not even be archery related, but it does serve a purpose.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> a littl':thumbs_up:thumbs_up snowbound-time and bang.... out comes a 300
> 
> ....nice going BG !!...:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


Thanks....I still didn't exactly do it the way that I wanted....color wise. But it will do 

and that isn't the only "extra decal"  :wink:


I know I told ya BG....but congrats on the 3 hundy epsi:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> See...I did you a *BIG* favor. I knew you wouldn't like the Cam & 1/2 on that bow.  Hornet and Spirals...they just belong together. :wink:
> 
> Good luck with the updated shooting machine there buddy.


aaahhhh....but that's where you are mistaken my friend.....

Those limbs and cams were going to be replaced....2000s and spirals were on the way 

I have another set sitting in a box that I bought back ins Oct or so....and a had a set of C2s that would have worked also 

That was going to be the field bow :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice looking formal wear there BH. The question is, what events will we be seeing all that nice equipment being used?
Haven't seen you at any VBA events. Might this be the year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Very nice looking formal wear there BH. The question is, what events will we be seeing all that nice equipment being used?
> Haven't seen you at any VBA events. Might this be the year?


You probably won't see it....

I usually only shoot VBA indoor states and then at NORVA for their spring fling. 

I live about 2 miles from Md so that's were I shoot....I can get to about 5 clubs in Md before I can get to NORVA.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have another set sitting in a box that I bought back ins Oct or so....


Set of what?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I love readin your guys threads,you crack me up! BH,I ve been shootin spirals for two years now,best cam out there!Shootem up!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Set of what?


#3 spirals....obviously not limbs or I wouldn't have waited until now to put them on :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> I love readin your guys threads,you crack me up! BH,I ve been shootin spirals for two years now,best cam out there!Shootem up!




Yep they are...I have been kicking myself every since I stopped shooting them 3 years ago. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok so I just came to the conclusion.....I need to not shoot my bow until it is time to get outside......

or at least until all this damn snow stops and goes away....

I just put some arrows through it.....oh my god....Man do I really want to go shoot a field round now


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok so I just came to the conclusion.....I need to not shoot my bow until it is time to get outside......
> 
> or at least until all this damn snow stops and goes away....
> 
> I just put some arrows through it.....oh my god....Man do I really want to go shoot a field round now


I agree, I just took a break while pulling my arrows to look at the 35"+ of snow outside and I am begnign to wonder if this will be gone by the time spring rolls around.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hmmm?*



Brown Hornet said:


> Ok so I just came to the conclusion.....I need to not shoot my bow until it is time to get outside......
> 
> or at least until all this damn snow stops and goes away....
> 
> I just put some arrows through it.....oh my god....Man do I really want to go shoot a field round now


I'm thinking about setting up for Field? The way it's goin, it's gonna be spring, before we get outta here! Just go right in to field! Or leagues are gonna run into spring, cause they are being canceled every week!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pennysdad said:


> I'm thinking about setting up for Field? The way it's goin, it's gonna be spring, before we get outta here! Just go right in to field! Or leagues are gonna run into spring, cause they are being canceled every week!


I am thinking the same thing.....

I have new strings on the way....should be here as soon as the mailman can get them to me since they were only coming from Hinky's  The State NAA is next week and I am not gonna shoot that so there is no need for fatties.....

only thing left is 5 spot stuff.....and I can shoot 50+ with Nano's....so might as well  Besides when I go to the range and there isn't a crowd there I can shoot 35yds indoors


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am thinking the same thing.....
> 
> I have new strings on the way....should be here as soon as the mailman can get them to me since they were only coming from Hinky's  The State NAA is next week and I am not gonna shoot that so there is no need for fatties.....
> 
> only thing left is 5 spot stuff.....and I can shoot 50+ with Nano's....so might as well  Besides when I go to the range and there isn't a crowd there I can shoot 35yds indoors


Hell with all this snow it will be indoor season again before the clubs can ever find the outdoor target butts.
I hear there is another storm supposed to hit us next week. I'm just about at witts end. I pay to get dug out, so I can get to the store, and re-stock, then we get snowed right back in. I used to love living way back on this dirt road, but right now I'd seriously consider moving back into the city (at least until summer)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Hell with all this snow it will be indoor season again before the clubs can ever find the outdoor target butts.
> I hear there is another storm supposed to hit us next week. I'm just about at witts end. I pay to get dug out, so I can get to the store, and re-stock, then we get snowed right back in. I used to love living way back on this dirt road, but right now I'd seriously consider moving back into the city (at least until summer)


Hell it isn't any different in the city.....you just get to walk to the store


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hell it isn't any different in the city.....you just get to walk to the store


That's all the difference I need lol. Living up on the mountain is bad enough, let alone 1/2 a mile back a dirt road that doesn't get plowed. I have already paid a contractor to come in, and plow the road twice this year, and he's coming back tomorrow to do it again. The bish of it is no one else on the road has even chipped in, I've footed the whole bill each time. I'm going door to door after he cleans the road tomorrow, and if they don't throw a little something my way I am calling him to come back, and plow all their driveways closed 

Jen has been at work since 8am yesterday. I can't get out to go get her so she is stuck.


----------

